# In need of PVS plugs for Mercury prop



## Quackrstackr (Apr 27, 2008)

Does anyone have an affordable lead on these things? The only ones that I have seen online are $9.50 a bag for about 15 cents worth of plastic plugs. #-o 

I've got a new prop on the boat that has the largest diameter vents. It's slipping a lot more out of the hole than it needs to be but I can't see ordering $40 worth of these tiny plugs just to see which ones I might like. That's insane.

"Available at your local Mercury dealer" needs to be updated to "hope you can find them somewhere" on their website.


----------



## Jim (Apr 27, 2008)

Welcome and thanks for joining! :beer:

I never in my life heard of PVS plugs until now. Hopefully someone here can help you out. What exactly do they do?


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 27, 2008)

A lot of the larger factory Mercury props have holes in them at the head of the prop hub where the blades start. They let exhaust gas escape and purposely cavitate the prop to increase rpm on the holeshot. It helps boats running high pitch speed props or heavy loads get on plane faster.

Once the boat/prop is moving forward at a significant speed, the water flowing over the holes seals the exhaust off and stops the aeration.

They make plugs with different sized orifices all the way to solid to adjust how much "slip" you get.

The power to weight ratio of my rig is somewhat lopsided so I really don't need a lot of help in the holeshot department. :mrgreen: These props come factory with the largest plug holes for maximum slip (or at least mine did).


----------



## Zum (Apr 28, 2008)

I know of people that drill there props using a small drill to let the exhaust through.They keep going bigger till they get what they want,if they go to big they use epoxy and re-drill.I'm not to sure I'd give it a try because I'm not to sure what to look for.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 28, 2008)

My prop already has the holes with the largest diameter plugs installed.

I need some solid plugs and some with smaller diameter holes.

My power to weight ratio is a lot better than the glass boats that this was designed for so I don't need all of the spin to get me out of the hole. The prop that I swapped for this one was non vented and my boat literally jumped out of the water on the holeshot. Now it just spins for about 3 boat lengths. 

I have heard of guys drilling their props to vent them too but they have more money (or bigger dangly parts) than me to put a drill bit to a $400~$500 stainless prop.


----------



## Zum (Apr 29, 2008)

lol"bigger dangly parts"

ya not something I'd mess with either,just thought I'd throw it out there
I googled prop ventilation and a mess of topics comes up,maybe something there could help you


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 29, 2008)

My boss actually picked some up for me this morning straight from the source while on a business trip.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Jim (Apr 29, 2008)

Quackrstackr said:


> My boss actually picked some up for me this morning straight from the source while on a business trip.
> 
> Thanks for the help.




Nice boss!


----------



## blueball (Jun 5, 2008)

how did your boat do with the smaller plugs ,i have aher prohawk with same motor and prop and think it should do a little better out of the hole,but i`m hitting 3800 rpm on tach out of hole just wondering,how is your wot rpms mine is 5200 thanks later


----------



## Jim (Jun 5, 2008)

blueball said:


> how did your boat do with the smaller plugs ,i have aher prohawk with same motor and prop and think it should do a little better out of the hole,but i`m hitting 3800 rpm on tach out of hole just wondering,how is your wot rpms mine is 5200 thanks later




:WELCOME: Blueball

Thanks for joining! :beer:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 5, 2008)

I have the solid plugs in it right now. I've been doing a lot of solo fishing and the boat still jumps out of the hole.

I had three full grown men in it last weekend and it could have definitley used the smallest set of ventilation plugs. They are kind of a pain to change out without destroying the ones being removed, so I haven't done any swapping around to try out the small orifice plugs that I bought at the same time. Nobody in my area stocks them and at nearly $3 apiece, I don't want to tear them up. [-o< 

I didn't pay any attention to my rpm's on the hole shot last weekend but it still got up reasonably well. I will have a decent load again this weekend so I will try to remember to get an rpm check.

I still run about 5500~5600 rpm wot with a full load.


----------



## blueball (Jun 5, 2008)

thanks let me know if u can ,i may try the small ones later :wink:


----------

